# Constipation and diarrhea at the same time? I'm scared and confused.



## lll24 (Aug 3, 2016)

I have taken Imodium every day for years to keep my IBS D in check. Even though I've gotten older and now I tend to run constipated I haven't stopped the habit (out of fear, needing Control, etc). After I changed my diet and started taking iron pills I noticed I starts having these episodes of intense pain and not being able to have a bowel movement. Sometimes the cramping would last all day before I would finally take more Imodium to stop the cramping so I could go to work. Making matters worse?

I am on a road trip right now and I was incredibly stressed before leaving. I took more Imodium than usual and being on my cycle also was doubling up on my iron pills. Today started the same miserable painful urge to have a bowel movement but not being able to. All day we had to keep stopping at rest stops so I could try some more, at one point I tried for an hour but couldn't go. I felt so much pain and urgency but couldn't go.

We decided to stop early and get a room because I was so miserable so I could just relax and try to go. Well once I relaxed I started having diarrhea instead of the normal constipated poops. Within a few minutes it all started coming out the backed up poo and the diarrhea as well. Basically straight water shooting out. And that's all now that's coming out just the water and nothing else. I'm freaked out! Why do I keep going when the backed up constipated poo is all cleared out? Did the D come from my body trying so hard to expel and if so when/how will t stop? I know I need to cut back the Imodium now that I'm supplementing iron but right now I'mfreaked about my immediate situation. I got a decent night's sleep but this morning still have D. This is so unusual for me and I am scared to get back on the road (we are traveling for a whole month!)

Please tell me I'm not dying. I'm pretty freaked out!


----------

